# what sights do you guys have?



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

extreme archery bone collector edition


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

sure loc quest


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> sure loc quest


nice, i was kinda looking at sure locs, how do you like it?


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Axcel Armortech Pro HD 7 Pin Sight


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Spot Hogg It 5 pin
Spot Hogg Hunter 7 pin
Spot Hogg Hogg Father to be ordered


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bushmasterar15 said:


> Spot Hogg It 5 pin
> Spot Hogg Hunter 7 pin
> Spot Hogg Hogg Father to be ordered


you sure like those spot hoggs haha, well if your staff then why not haha. i was lookin at SH's but just nothin i was lookin for =/


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a PSE F-22 with 7 pins and a light on my Omen and then i have a sure-loc challenger 550 with a viper scope and a 2x feather vision lense on my Supra.I'm probably going to get the new PSE Eclipse Pro sight for my omen for next hunting season.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Hha ol 5019


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I love them! thats all ive other shot except for the first sight i started out with which was a cartel. but ive shot the sure locs out in the rain many times with them and have never had any problems with the moving parts afterwards (about 2 years worth of rain lol). IMHO worth the money.


outdoorsman3 said:


> nice, i was kinda looking at sure locs, how do you like it?


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

sure loc supreme 
tru-ball axcel


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ax3000
Armortech hd pro
I've had hha, spot hogg, surelog, viper, cobra, and truglo

Gonna add another ax3000 and another armortech this fall


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Sure-Loc Supreme. Shoots awesome!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Copper John A.N.T.S
HHA, soon to be a Sword Titan


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Athens Rellik


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sweet guys, im really happy with my new sight, its cool. and its what the B/C guys use so its probly good.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

Hunting: copper john
Target: bowhunter class- sword 3rd plane micro
Open Class - Sword titan 6x lens


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have an Axcel Armortech HD .010 7 pin.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

hoggfather , black gold ascent and sword titan ,for the best prices hit me up for the best service on the web


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I have an Axcel Armortech HD .010 7 pin.


nice, wait there is 10. 19. and 29. is 29. is the biggest or smallest? i cant remember.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Pin size goes in 1/1000ths of an inch so its .010, .019, and .029


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh alright, mine is .19



N7709K said:


> Pin size goes in 1/1000ths of an inch so its .010, .019, and .029


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> nice, wait there is 10. 19. and 29. is 29. is the biggest or smallest? i cant remember.


the smaller the number ,the smaller the pin, the number is the diameter in inches.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh alright. im fine with .19


----------



## hoytshooter50 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hunting: Cobra boomslang plus six
Target/3d: toxonics sight with viper scope and 2x scope


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hha ds 50 19


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

Shibuya bar with viper scope and lens. it's a .010 but I don't use the pin for targets, I have a dot on my lense.
but I'm actually trying to sell my shibuya so I can get a sure-loc. just so I can have interchangeable scopes.

oh and then I have an hha ol5519 (on my Monster for paper animals.)


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Tru glo carbon xs (great sight)


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I have an Axcel Armortech HD .010 7 pin.


I was lookin into them, but decided to go with the trophy ridge micro hitman 7, has .19,.19,.19,.19,.19,.19,.10,.10, yes i added another pin.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

truglo micro bright 5 pin sight


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Extreme RT900


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Tru glo 5 pin. Swicthen to A sword twlight hunter during summer


----------



## Columbus (Jul 11, 2010)

I got the sword twilight hunter about a year ago. It is built solid and holds its zero very well. I have nothing bad to say about it. My advice is spend the money to get something decent. I wouldnt go overboard with a top of the line sight either. Sword makes awesome sights at a great price. hard to beat imo


----------



## dadi1004 (Jan 31, 2011)

All these help me a lot :-0


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

truglo micro bright 5 pin sight


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

hunting sight- trophy ridhe micro alpha v5
non hunting sight-System by davis


----------



## BuckmasterBen (Oct 22, 2010)

Extreme RT900, Realtree Camo, 4 pin


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BuckmasterBen said:


> Extreme RT900, Realtree Camo, 4 pin


extremes are nice


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## littledog (Nov 5, 2009)

CBE Quad lite 3d, CBE housing with a .10 pin up clear/blue fiber, Lp archery sight light


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I used to shoot an extreme, and I really liked it, then I had a Viper Diamondback HD 5 pin .019 sight and then I wanted a 7 pin so I got the Axcel sight. Now I am going to get an HHA sight for my 3-d bow but first I am going to get the bow lol!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> ya I used to shoot an extreme, and I really liked it, then I had a Viper Diamondback HD 5 pin .019 sight and then I wanted a 7 pin so I got the Axcel sight. Now I am going to get an HHA sight for my 3-d bow but first I am going to get the bow lol!


Hey clint you need to shoot a M7 since you like mathews. It is a nice bow the draw is really smooth, it would be a good 3d bow.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

try the RXT


----------



## colio13 (Jan 20, 2011)

HHA optimizer


----------



## Booney7 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sword Twilight Hunter!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have an Armortech and an AX3000.

Jake


----------

